# Bosch Rexroth Indradrive HCS02



## bernd67 (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
eine Frage zum o.g. Antrieb.

Ich steuer den Antrieb über PB an.Funktioniert soweit.

Neue Positionen gebe ich nach Ist Sollvergleich in SPS an den Servo.

Jetzt möchte ich das Bit 4(Sollwert erreicht) vom P-0-4078(Feldbus Statuswort) ausnutzen.
Wie kann ich dieses Bit mit Hilfe eines Fensters (S0-0057 ?) beeinflussen, so das das Bit immer innerhalb dieses Fensters auf 1 ist?

Aus der Parameterbeschreibung werde ich nicht schlau.

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine andere Lösung?

Ziel ist es den Antrieb nicht bis auf v=0 runterzuregeln, sondern innerhalb des Fensters schon die neue Position vorgeben.

Betriebsart Antriebgeführtes Positionieren.


mfg Bernd


----------



## Knaller (13 März 2009)

*IndraDrive*

Hallo Gemeinde

Der IndraDrive stellt mit Parameter S-0-0437 einen Parameter zur Verfügung, in dem dies zuerkennen ist. Erweitere das PB Protokoll um den Parameter oder "mappe" die entsprechenden Bit`s in das Signalstatuswort S-0-0144 und schon steht das Posfenster zur Verfügung.

PS Zum Indradrive gibt es eine WINHELP Datei mit allen Beschreibungen.
Der Vertriebsmann des Vertrauens sollte dies zur Verfügung stellen.

mfg
Knaller

PS Ansonsten kostenlose Hilfe unter 09352 405060


----------

